# FPS im Keller troz gutem PC



## oOspiderOo (17. August 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Seit geraumer Zeit ist meine FPS sehr niedrig ,deswegen hoffe ich nun das ihr mir eventuell weiterhelefen könnt. Ihr ein paar infos ,ich hoffe ich vergesse nichts.
Prozessor:AMD Athlon II X4 640 3000 MHz
4GB Ram 
Motherboard:ASRock N68-S3 UCC
Graka:NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT(2G
Spiel Modus Vollbild 1680x1050
Grafik leistung auf Gut und trozdem nur 15-25 fps meine treiber sind alle up to date habe das system auch nochmal neu aufgesetzt und nichts hat sich verbessert bzw addons auch aussgeschltet hoffe nun hier auf Hilfe.[/font]


----------



## corpescrust (17. August 2011)

Nur bei WoW ?

In allen Gebieten ?


----------



## oOspiderOo (17. August 2011)

Alles spiele laufen perfekt auf höchster Grafik einstellung ausser wow , in Uldum habe ich eine fps von 11-20 und in og auch so um die 15-20 .Habe auch da meine graka dx11 unterstützt auf direct x 11 in wow umgestellt aber es zeigt sich keiner verbesserung


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (17. August 2011)

graka dx11 fähig? dann stell mal um wenn du das kannst


----------



## oOspiderOo (17. August 2011)

hab ich schon gemacht hat leider nicht geholfen


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. August 2011)

Linkes Seitenteil des Gehäuses öffnen. Hilfts? Dann wird deiner Hardware zu warm weil du sie evtl. nicht regelmäßig säuberst.
Hilft es nicht? Dann hast du dir vielleicht einen Trojaner eingefangen der dein System bremmst.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Irre ich mich - oder ist diese Grafikkarte nicht eine DirectX 10 Karte?
Denn soweit ich das eben im Netz zu der Serie gesehen habe, sind das DX10 Karten.

Das heißt, Du kannst zwar DX11 installieren.
Doch stehen Dir damit nicht alle DX11 Features zur Verfügung.

... was jetzt allerdings nix mit den zu niedrigen fps zu tun hat ...
____________________________________________________________________________

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das standardmäßig bei den PCIe Karten so ist - oder nur bei mir gerade so.
Normal musste ich früher immer im Bios eine Onboardkarte erst deaktivieren, damit überhaupt die seperate GraKa genommen wird.
Tat ich das nicht, wurde nur die Onboard-GraKa benutzt
Nun geschieht das bei mir automatisch.

Wie sieht das aber bei Dir aus?
Bist Du Dir sicher, daß Deine 9500 GT genommen wird und nicht die Onboard Karte (Integrated NVIDIA[sup]®[/sup] GeForce 7025)?

... nur spontane Gedanken ... 

greetz


----------



## Caps-lock (17. August 2011)

Ich werde jetzt das schreiben, was ich schon dachte, als ich den Namen des Threadtitels gelesen habe...
Und zwar ohne das ich den Thread selber gelesen habe.

Dein PC ist nicht gut. 
Gleich kommen noch genaue Erläuterungen.

Die 9500 GT mit den 2 GB klingt nach einer Graka die sich Speicher vom Rechner zieht und eben bis 2GB.
Die Leistung deiner Graka, wenn du dich nicht verschrieben hast und eine aktzetable Gaminggraka (560ti) unterscheidet etwa der Faktor 7-8.
Also die Graka ist etwa 7-8 mal so schnell wie deine.

Und dein Prozessor dürfte, wenn sich an der Quadcoreunterstützung von WoW nicht massiv was verändert hat vermutlich weniger Leistung bringen, als mein mehr als 3 Jahre alter Intelprozi.

Dem entsprechend ist die Gesamtleistung deines Rechner vor etwa 3-4 Jahren ganz Ok gewesen.

Ich zitiere mal aus einem Test von Computerbase aus dem Jahr 2008


> Nvidia hat sich mit der GeForce 9500 GT für eine Low-End-Karte viel vorgenommen und eigentlich alle Ziele erreicht. Die Performance liegt aufgrund des standardmäßig größeren Speichers (512 MB anstatt 256 M durchgängig über der einer GeForce 8600 GTS, die zu Ihrer Zeit im Mid-Range-Segment platziert war. Zwar ist die GeForce 9500 GT für die meisten Spiele in maximaler Qualität zu langsam, allerdings ist der 3D-Beschleuniger dafür auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Healbäumchen (17. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die 9500 GT mit den 2 GB klingt nach einer Graka die sich Speicher vom Rechner zieht und eben bis 2GB.
> Die Leistung deiner Graka, wenn du dich nicht verschrieben hast und eine aktzetable Gaminggraka (560ti) unterscheidet etwa der Faktor 7-8.
> Also die Graka ist etwa 7-8 mal so schnell wie deine.
> 
> ...



hallo erstma

nee die graka is extra, grad mal nach gesucht (und nur ne 1 gb variante gefunden), die allerdings zu 90% gddr2 ram und nur 333 mhz ramtakt haben. das könnt wohl son flaschenhals sein. laut der spezi. von seinem mainboard ist da 7025 onboard drauf
(persönlich halte ich nicht viel von nvidia, erst recht nicht von deren chipsätzen in amd system)

hab mir vor nem halben jahr den 965BE genommen und mir ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen das der durch WoW an die grenzen kommt, also das problem muss wo anders liegen. würde aber wenn alle anderen games (welche anderen?) gut laufen auf ne einstellungssache in WoW tippen... 

andere frage: hast du schatten und wassereffekte auf max? wenn ja stell die mal runter, das könnte dein problem schon lösen. falls nicht versuchs mal mit dem abschalten aller addons


----------



## Caps-lock (17. August 2011)

Das ändert aber nichts daran, das diese Graka schon vor über 3 Jahren als besser Lowendgrafikkarte bezeichnet wurde.
Manchmal muss man den Leuten leider in klaren Worten sagen, wenn sie Dinge als total falsch darstellen.

Ich habs mal überschlagen..
Wenn man den Rechner heute neu kauft, kosten die Teile zusammen etwa 250 Euro.
Daran kann man einfach nichts mehr schön reden.

Details runter, Schatten und Antialising aus, Auflösung senken, Texturen niedrig einstellen.



> Alles spiele laufen perfekt auf höchster Grafik einstellung


Was heißt denn alle Spiele ?
Crysis 2 mit perfekten Details und Effekten kriegst du auf nem 1000 Euro Rechner zum Ruckeln.


----------



## Healbäumchen (17. August 2011)

das mag wohl sein, hab auch erst durch deinen beitrag gesehen das die doch schon bisschen zu alt is für ne (fast) full hd auflösung
dachte ich fahr mit meiner 4650 schon mit uralttechnik durch die spielewelt


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Also ich bin mit meiner NVidia 260 GTS vollends zufrieden. 
Gut ... Schatten und ein paar Effekte habe ich auch deaktiviert/minimiert - sowie VSynch deaktiviert (<- bringt so einige fps mehr).
Somit habe ich mit etwas modivizierter "Hoch-Einstellung" immerhin meistens so um die 100 fps (in der freien Welt).

Und nur alle AddOns abschalten hilft oft nicht, da gewisse Datensätze der AddOns immernoch mitgeladen werden -
da sie im jeweiligen Char mitgespeichert sind und noch immer rumwerkeln.

Entweder Addons aktualisieren oder ganz runterschmeißen - auch in den Saves!

greetz


----------



## Caps-lock (17. August 2011)

Deine 260GT ist im Vergleich zu seiner 9500 auch rasend schnell und im Grunde nur sowas wie ein Ferrarioldtimer .
Eben wie meine 4870.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irre ich mich - oder ist diese Grafikkarte nicht eine DirectX 10 Karte?



Nein, du irrst nicht. Die Graka kann kein DX11. Die kann nur DX10.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> sowie VSynch deaktiviert (<- bringt so einige fps mehr).



Das bringt kein "fps mehr", wenn du den VSync ausschaltest wird lediglich die Bildrate nicht mehr maximal auf die Bildwiederholfrequenz deines Monitors begrenzt (also meistens 60fps bei den meisten TFTs). Das ist auch schon das ganze Geheimnis, nur das es dir nichts bringt wenn du 100 fps ststt 60 fps hast, im Gegenteil leidet das Bild ohne VSync desöfteren unter "Schlieren" bei schnellen Schwenks.
Wenn allerdings deine Grafikkarte gerade mal 20fps schafft, dann schafft sie ohne VSync auch genau 20fps, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger, alles andere ist Käse


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Danke für Erklärung. 
Irgenwie wußte ich das sogar mal - aber dank der immer mehr werdenden Gedächtnislöcher ...


----------



## Palimbula (18. August 2011)

> ...
> Die selbst aufgelegten Ziele für die GeForce 9500 GT hat Nvidia ohne Zweifel geschafft. Ohne Anti-Aliasing sowie anisotrope Filterung liegt die Geschwindigkeit der GeForce 9500 GT in 1280x1024 fünf Prozent über der einer GeForce 8600 GTS. Auch wenn wir keine GeForce 8500 GT in unserem Testparcours haben, ist es nicht schwer zu bemerken, dass die Karte deutlich langsamer als der Nachfolger ist. In 1600x1200 liegt die Differenz zwischen den beiden Karten immer noch bei fünf Prozent. Die Radeon HD 3650 von ATi hat man durchweg im Griff. Diese rendert knapp 20 Prozent langsamer als das neue Nvidia-Produkt.
> Selbst in 1280x1024 schafft es eine GeForce 9500 GT längst nicht immer mit vollen Details flüssige Frameraten zu liefern (dafür ist die Karte aber auch nicht gedacht), weswegen wir die Werte mit den qualitätssteigernden Features nur aus Gründen der Vollständigkeit erwähnen. In 1280x1024 profitiert die GeForce 9500 GT besser von dem doppelt so großen Speicher als die GeForce 8600 GTS und verrichtet die Arbeit um elf Prozent schneller als der alte 3D-Beschleuniger. In 1600x1200 sind es dann schon 26 Prozent.
> ...
> ...



Quelle: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2008/test-nvidia-geforce-9500-gt-und-9800-gt/30/#abschnitt_fazit

Technische Eckdaten der nVidia 9500GT --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia-Geforce-9-Serie


Meine Meinung: Die Karte war schon im Jahr 2008 (Erscheinungsdatum) mies und ist es heute erst recht.


----------



## Gorfindel (18. August 2011)

@ TE hau mal alle Addons runter bei wow, und hol dir die neusten versionen, hatte das auch schon oft das wow trotz meim Gaming rechner ultra am ruckeln war und ich nur 10 fps hatte, dann lags IMMER an den Addons, das irgend ein Addon veraltet war und dadurch alles geruckelt hat.

Wie gesagt alle addons mal runter haun und mal ohne addons on gehn dann sollte das problem behoben sein


----------



## Palimbula (18. August 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> @ TE hau mal alle Addons runter bei wow, und hol dir die neusten versionen, hatte das auch schon oft das wow trotz meim Gaming rechner ultra am ruckeln war und ich nur 10 fps hatte, dann lags IMMER an den Addons, das irgend ein Addon veraltet war und dadurch alles geruckelt hat.
> 
> Wie gesagt alle addons mal runter haun und mal ohne addons on gehn dann sollte das problem behoben sein





oOspiderOo schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]...
> Grafik leistung auf Gut und trozdem nur 15-25 fps meine treiber sind alle up to date habe das system auch nochmal neu aufgesetzt und nichts hat sich verbessert bzw addons auch aussgeschltet hoffe nun hier auf Hilfe.[/font]



Sofern der TE kein Geld in sein System investieren will oder möchte sehe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten für ihn und WoW:

1. Grafikeinstellungen massivst senken, niedrigere Auflösung wählen --> WoW quasi im Textmodus starten
2. Mit WoW aufhören

Alles andere führt in meinen Augen auf keinen grünen Zweig.


----------



## Xathom (18. August 2011)

Hi oOspiderOo,

die 9500GT ist leider was die Grafikleistung angeht bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Die Karte ist für eine Auflösung von 1280x1024 ausgelegt und schafft es daher nicht in dieser hohen Auflösung mehr als 25 FPS zu liefern.
Um die Performance zu erhöhen kannst du die Wassereffekte und die Schatten auf die niedrigste Stufe einstellen und mit etwas Glück schaffst du dann die 30 FPS

Mag zwar traurig sein aber selbst eine 8800GTX ist um Welten schneller als deine Grafikkarte, sollte ggf ein PC Upgrade anstehen würde ich die Karte als erstes austauschen, der Rest des Rechners scheint soweit ok zu sein.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. August 2011)

Naja insofern man die schlechte Wahl beim Prozi und das Mainboard eben als OK bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja insofern man die schlechte Wahl beim Prozi und das Mainboard eben als OK bezeichnen kann.



Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König, aber das führt jetzt dann doch zu sehr vom Thema weg


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. August 2011)

Xathom schrieb:


> Mag zwar traurig sein aber selbst eine 8800GTX ist um Welten schneller als deine Grafikkarte, sollte ggf ein PC Upgrade anstehen würde ich die Karte als erstes austauschen, der Rest des Rechners scheint soweit ok zu sein.



Was heißt hier denn bitte "selbst" ?

Der Chip der 8800GTX ist 3-4 mal so groß wie der der 9500GT, aus dem einfach Grund, dass erstere eine Highendgrafikkarte ist/war und zweitere nur eine billige Multimediagrafikkarte war.


----------



## Xathom (19. August 2011)

@Caps-lock

Ich könnte ihm sicherlich einen I7-2600, einen neues Mainboard und wohlmöglich einen SLI bzw Crossfire Grafikverbund + SSD etc. empfehlen aber das währe für das Spiel (siehe Topic) sinnfrei.
Seine Frage war warum er so wenig FPS hat.
Die X4 ist in seiner Konfiguration mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht der Flaschenhals im System und für seine Anforderungen (WOW) ich zitiere mich eigentlich ungern selbst "OK"






Blut schrieb:


> Was heißt hier denn bitte "selbst" ?
> 
> Der Chip der 8800GTX ist 3-4 mal so groß wie der der 9500GT, aus dem einfach Grund, dass erstere eine Highendgrafikkarte ist/war und zweitere nur eine billige Multimediagrafikkarte war.



Richtig, aber viele Kunden denken nur weil eine 9 statt einer 8 davor steht ist die Karte besser / schneller. Ist evtl etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. August 2011)

In meinem ersten Post, habe ich im klar gesagt, das seine Graka als sie rauskam schon mies war .
Dann wird sie nicht 3 Jahre später gut sein.

Ich habe mich nur etwas über den Threadtitel aufgeregt, da sein PC numal nicht gut ist und man sich mit diesem PC halt nicht wundern muss, wenn die FPS im Keller sind.

Ansonsten kann man Hardware eben in verschiedene Leistungsklassen einteilen.
Ein I5-2500 ist gut, ein I7-2600 ist sehr gut, die 1366er Intels sind zu teuer.
Eventuell ist noch ein 955 X4 ok und wenn man für ähnliches Geld einen schlechteren Prozessor des gleichen Sockels kauft ist das halt nicht mehr ok, sondern eine schlechte Entscheidung.

Es steht außer Frage, dass ein 955er X4 für so ziemlich alle normalen Spiele ausreicht und das auch noch nächstes Jahr, aber man kommt auch mit einem Golf nach Italien und der ist dann eben auch nur OK, wenn neben dir ein BMW mit 250 Sachen auf der Autobahn vorbei zieht.

Klar braucht nicht jeder ein dickes Auto, aber wie auch überall im leben gelten Relationen.
am schlechtesten, schlecht, Ok, gut, besser, am besten...


----------



## Xathom (19. August 2011)

Naja nur das driftet dann doch etwas vom Thema ab, ich bin derzeit von der Geschwindigkeit der AMD Produktpalette und deren Multithreadingverteilung auch nicht überzeugt und habe das erste mal seit ca. 10 Jahren wieder Intel CPUs in meinem Laptop & dem normalen Rechner, wenn ich diese mit meinem X4 vergleiche sind dazwischen schon Abgründe was die Leistung angeht.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das sie die Spieleleistung nur duch den Wechsel der CPU nicht drastisch verbessert hat und ich bei beiden Plattformen mit der gleichen Grafikkarte unter WoW auf identische FPS komme.
Interessant ist allerdings das man mit einer langsameren Intel CPU eine Grafikkarte besser befeuern kann als mit einer identisch getakteten AMD CPU, hier muss man dann doch zur nächsthöheren Ausbaustufe greifen.

So nun genug mit offtopic.


----------



## Trashmen (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Buffed Community   

Ich wende mich nun mal an euch,da ich nicht mehr weiter weiss und mir auch kein Gamemaster weiterhelfen konnte.
Seid ca. 3 Wochen sinkt meine FPS in WoW (und nur in WoW) unter 5 FPS.Das in regelmässigen Zeitabständen von ca. 10min.Egal ob in OG,BG,Ini oder irgendwo in der Pampa.Hab meinen Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert,mein Modem resettet,alle Adoon´s mal deaktiviert und gelöscht und die Grafikleistungen runtergeschraubt aber es wird nicht besser.Klick in in meinem Standard Interface das Fragezeichen unten an steht da

Latenz: 

68ms Standort
59ms Welt

Bildrate 6 fps

Bandbreite 0 Mpbs

Herunterladevorgang abgeschlossen 0%

zu meinen Rechner Daten

win 7

AMD Phneom 9650 Quad Core Prozessor 2.30 Ghz

Arbeitsspeicher 4.00 GB

64 Bit Betriebssystem

vielleicht hat der ein oder andere einen guten Tip für mich wie ich das Problem beheben könnte,weil so wird es unspielbar mittlerweile.

Grüße

Trashmen


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2014)

Heißt das der Rechner läuft erst normal und wird dann nach ca. 10 Minuten langsamer?
Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, die mir mal aus dem Stehgreif einfallen.
Zum einen wären da eventuell aktivierte Energiesparoptionen (nicht so wahrscheinlich)
Zum anderen Wärmeprobleme. Die solltest du mal auslesen. Möglicherweise taktet der Rechner runter.
Da der Rechner ja schon ein gewisses Alter zu haben scheint (AMD Phenom X4 9650), müsste von ca. 2008 sein, kann es sein, dass der Rechner innen schon ziemlich stark eingestaubt ist, wenn du ihn nie sauber gemacht hast. Und so was verursacht einen Wärmestau. Gerade jetzt wo wir wieder sommerliche Temperaturen haben. Damit der Rechner nicht überhitzt, taktet er runter. Aber er kann auch instabil laufen und abstürzen.
Also Rechner mal sauber machen (Lüfter, Kühlkörper in Gehäuse).


----------



## squats (18. Juli 2014)

jop, riecht stark nach Temperatur


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juli 2014)

Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist. Achja mach doch in Zukunft nen neuen Thread auf, das ist mit ner ganz andern Fragestellung von 2011 ein bisschen unübersichtlich.


----------



## Trashmen (18. Juli 2014)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!!

Ich Logg mich ein,das spiel läuft rund 10min ganz Normal..danach die starken Laggs.Die dauern ca. 5min.Danach geht´s wieder für ca. 10min und das selbe von vorne.Ich wird ihn gleich mal entstauben und berrichten    Grafikkarte ist die Geforce 9600 GT.


----------



## Trashmen (18. Juli 2014)

Hatte jetzt viel Hoffnung dran gesetzt das es klappt,hab die Püchse der Pandora geöffnet und gesäubert aber ruckelt trotzdem wieder...


----------



## OldboyX (19. Juli 2014)

Trashmen schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt viel Hoffnung dran gesetzt das es klappt,hab die Püchse der Pandora geöffnet und gesäubert aber ruckelt trotzdem wieder...



Naja, hast du auch die Temperaturen überprüft? Es könnte auch sein dass ein Kühler nicht mehr richtig sitzt oder die Wärmeleitpaste mal zu ersetzen wäre. Zudem ist gerade bei der Grafikkarte die Frage wie du die von Staub entfernt hast, hat die einen Kühlkörper  und wenn ja, siehst du den oder ist eine Plastikabdeckung drüber, weil in dem Fall müsstest du diese mal abnehmen.


----------



## KilJael (19. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist auch, hast du ALLES entstaubt? CPU, Grafikkarte, Gehäuselüfter, Netzteil (sehr wichtig, wird oft vergessen, kann aber ziemlich heiß werden, wenn da die Lüftung aussteigt kann das schnell ins Auge gehen). Hast du auch geprüft ob die Lüfter noch komplett funktionieren, schalten sie wenn du nur den Desktop geöffnet hast ihre Drehzahl runter oder bleiben sie auf voller Drehzahl?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2014)

Trashmen schrieb:


> Seid ca. 3 Wochen sinkt meine FPS in WoW (und nur in WoW)



Wirklich nur WoW? Kein anderes Spiel oder ist WoW das einzige Spiel und ansonsten läuft auf der Kiste nur Office und der Browser? (jetzt als Beispiel)


----------



## Trashmen (20. Juli 2014)

Bin eben erst wieder heimgekommen,darum die späte Antwort.Ich hab das Gehäuse mal offen gelassen,und es ist nicht mehr so heiss unterm Spielen,der Lüfter funktioniert einwandfrei.Siehste das Netzteil hab ich vergessen zu säubern..ansonsten hab ich den Rest mit sonem Staubtuch gereinigt.Hab ja keine Druckluft hier.

@Schrottinator

Bei mir läuft nur WoW,ich spiel nichts anderes.Ansonsten läuft halt nur der Browser ja.


----------

